# New Pastor At Riverside Church



## Blueridge Believer (May 10, 2007)

THIS IS TOO MUCH!


----------



## Herald (May 10, 2007)

The sad part is that they turned me down for the position. Apparently Koko wanted less of a salary. I'm really bummed.


----------



## Chris (May 10, 2007)

> I for kitten apple, apple, apple, in the sky, apple


----------



## Blueridge Believer (May 10, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> The sad part is that they turned me down for the position. Apparently Koko wanted less of a salary. I'm really bummed.




That thing is better lookin' than you Bill. Easy choice.


----------



## Herald (May 10, 2007)

James, thanks for your support (I sound like Bartyle and James commercial).


----------

